# burning rar files



## emergency (Jul 7, 2003)

does anyone know a good program to burn rar files. I have cdrwin but it dosn't seem compatable with my burner?

Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Any CD Burning software should be able to burn rar files. The burner doesn't care what kind of files they are, it just burns the data.


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

My apologies if I insult your intelligence, emergency, but have you burned many CD's?

CDRWin burns Bin/Cue files which are basically CD images. 

RAR files are really the same as zip files...compressed and packaged files.

If you just want to burn the whole rar, use a software like Nero. If you received some software that was packaged in an RAR, your best bet is to un-rar it (you can download WinRar from the internet - google search it) into an empty subdirectory, then burn the contents to a CD.


----------



## emergency (Jul 7, 2003)

You do not insult my intelligence. I am just trying to learn as we all have and continue to do. I have rar files which i convert to bin and cue using vcd gear. Unfortunately, afterwards when I try to burn with nero i am unable due to the file size being too large. Therefore I am asking if there is other software that i can use to burn my cd's besides cdrwin because this program is not compatible with my cd burner. If you have any ideas please respond.


----------



## COMP_GUY (Jul 2, 2003)

Cdrwin is a little complicated to use but i beleive you just use the file backup and tools button to add your .rar files then burn them.

The files are too big for nero to burn? Do you mean too big to fit on a cd?

If so you may have to span it over a couple cd's.


----------



## emergency (Jul 7, 2003)

cdrwin will not recognize my cd burner Samsung cd-r/rw sw240b. This cd burner works for nero and roxie easy cd creator but not cdrwin. As to your other question, when i try to burn with nero, it states file is too large. Unfortunately I don't know how to break up a file into smaller portions.


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

When you open WinRAR and click on the ADD button, in the bottom left corner of the dialog box you will see a drop down box that says "Split to volumes, bytes", this is where you choose.

Autodetect is one option, and according to the help files, it will detect the media size and adjust the rar accordingly.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm having a hard time with a RAR file over 650-700MB!


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Johnwill, hard time creating or burning an rar over 650? If the prob is burning over 650, why not manually adjust and span to 650 max for burning? Granted it wastes some cd space, but hey, these are computers, we rarely get what we want!


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^_Didn't "get it"._^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

^^^^you're right^^^^
re-read, and still don't get it...it must be my Catholic girls' school upbringing...

ya know, sometimes ignorance IS bliss....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MustBNuts:_
> *Johnwill, hard time creating or burning an rar over 650? If the prob is burning over 650, why not manually adjust and span to 650 max for burning? Granted it wastes some cd space, but hey, these are computers, we rarely get what we want!  *


Actually, my point was that splitting the compressed file into sections around 20mb is a better solution, rather than handling huge files. Also, if you generate PAR files, it's easier to correct corruption with smaller files.

I really don't personally have any problem with RAR files.


----------



## Nishesh123 (Jul 4, 2007)

guys i really like have a problem plz can someone help me and the problem is that i have downloaded a software which is a .rar file and i need to burn it into a cd so it works but how do i burn it???? well it needs to be like a game file like if u double click on that drive it will pop up to u i really nead help guys plz help!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Perhaps if you tell us where you got the file, we can figure it out.


----------

